# Raleigh Willard 2



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

I am looking over the gravel bikes out there and there are a lot of them. I have been looking at the Raleigh Willard 2 and as far as specs go it seems to be a nice bike with 105 and disc wheels, low bb, good for a lot riding. Anyone out there have one of these? What do you think?


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

Did you end up buying one? I'm interested also.


----------

